# Weigh increasing whilst doing low carb



## Sally W (Nov 26, 2017)

I’ve been following low carb after a fashion for 2 years. Have the odd treat meal but apart from that avoid simple carbs although do eat some tomatoes, carrots etc.  I do find I crave fat and nuts though. Feel like I’ve put on a lot of Weight last 6 weeks and it’s gone up over a stone since I last weighed!

Am struggling to find low carb foods that are filling as I find salads in winter just don’t cut it. Has anyone ideas of tips for getting the weight off please or food ideas?


----------

